# Fibroid treatment (myectomy) in NI



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Dear ladies,
Has anyone out there had a myectomy?  I've just been diagnosed with a 12cm fibroid, we were TTC naturally.  I haven't got much more info because my first op will be for investigation (lap and dye and biopsy and scope).  I have found the very helpful fibroid area of the boards, but just wondered if you ladies had been through it closer to home, if you could recommend a surgeon or give me any pointers.
Thanks everyone   
Kleenexgirl


----------



## kleenexgirl (Jan 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, no one then.
Ok, now I really am scared!


----------

